# Hello from NY!



## xxdotmyeyes (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello! I've recently rescued a mama kitty, her 2 female kittens, and a male kitten from a different mama who's nursing off the mama I have.
The mama kitty is all white and keeps her head cocked to the side at all times from an old ear infection (cleared up now but her head is still cocked sideways, it's cute :lol: )
Here's her picture.









Kitten 1) Orange and white, biggest kitten, and female. 2 weeks old









Kitten 2) all white like mom, medium kitten and female. 2 weeks old.









Kitten 3) male all white, the one from a different mama he has quite the story, his 5 brothers and sisters died shortly after birth, if i remember correctly some of them were deformed as well :-(. he then went to another mama cat who stopped feeding where her kitten was old enough to be weaned, so then he went to this mama, he his a few days older than the other 2 kittens, but less than half the size. he has no fur on his paws, and his feet are GIANT compared to his body. we're not sure if he's going to make it but we're hoping! he'll be going to the vet to see if we can find out whats wrong w/ him and if we can do anything to help him.

picture

















and so you can see his size, compared to the other ittens who are YOUNGER than him.
sorry it's so dark









they all need name still too! so open to suggestions!

we'll be keeping the mama kittty, and the little boy if he makes it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Wow! Orange and white girls are very rare, I think they're usually males.

Beautiful mom and cute kitties! I hope the little guy makes it.


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Aug 3, 2009)

sorry, and a litte about me! lol

My name is Kristy, I am 20 years old, I've been married fo 2 years to my amazing husband, and have two dogs, Shotzey a male Chihuahua/Yorkie mix, and Polly Pocket a female Chihuahua. We also have a Guinea Pig named Martini.

Husband and I








Shotzey








Polly

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Martini


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a cute couple!

I'd like Shotzey, please! I'm struggling with doggie fever lately. Can you imagine? My girls would kill me in my sleep!

My sister raised guinea pigs when we were little. I had the hamsters and gerbils. Most people don't know that the little guinea pigs come out of their mom with all their hair, eyes open and ready to go! I still find that amazing!

Lovely family you have there, Kristy!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely fur family!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I had guinea pigs when I was a kid too, and still have a soft spot for them. Your Martini is adorable. Welcome to the Forum!


----------

